# Removal of Foley Catheter



## mhastings (May 26, 2015)

code for the removal of a Foley Catheter


----------



## emcee101 (May 28, 2015)

There isn't one, it is included in the reimbursement you get for the insertion. If you are not the ones who inserted the catheter, then you can bill for a nurse visit to perform the removal.


----------

